# XSD aus ganzem package



## Foermchen82 (2. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich aus einen geschachtelten PackageStruktur ein XSD mit schemagen oder ähnlichem erzeugen?

Ich möchte ungern für jede Klasse ein eigenes XSD haben sondern für mein "Model-Package" samt allen Sub-Packages eines haben. Geht das?

Danke und Viele Grüße,


----------

